# Radläden mit Auswahl und preiswerten Bikes?



## chris_f (13. März 2007)

Nachdem wir am Sonntag gute 50km abgerissen haben, kam meine Freundin zu dem Schluss dass sie sich "vielleicht doch mal" ein neues Rad zulegen müsste. 
Am liebsten würd ich mit ihr einfach zum Poison/Chaka/Teikotech tuckern, und da könnte sie sich das Arsen N aufmessen lassen. Aaaaber: ich fürchte, dass sie das etwas abschrecken könnte wenn es heißt "das billigste kostet 600". 
Ich hätt das lieber etwas schonender  . Also dass man ne gute Auswahl an billigen und an guten Rädern hat, und konkret sagen kann "das Teil hier an dem Rad taugt aber nix, aber das da drüben hat dies und das und sieht auch viel schöner aus"  . 

Drum dacht ich, tingeln wir gleich mal zum Franz nach Mülheim-Kärlich, da kann se sich sich schonmal nen Eindruck machen. 

Aber gibts denn in unserer Gegend noch Geschäfte in der Größenordnung? Sprich, viel Auswahl von billig bis teuer? Mir fällt da spontan keiner ein...


----------



## KingNothing (13. März 2007)

Naja, gibt noch in Mühlheim-Kärlich den ZEG der is schräg gegenüber, auf der anderen strassenseite vom franz, würd dir aber zumindest den franz abraten, zu teuer usw, vor allem fährst du so ein "super angebot" ein jahr lang und dann kannst es zum schrottplatz bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (13. März 2007)

Fahr mal zu Canyon , da bekommst du den wahren gegenwert für dein Geld.
" Billig " ist meistens "Teuer" .

Gruß


----------



## chris_f (13. März 2007)

KingNothing schrieb:


> ...vor allem fährst du so ein "super angebot" ein jahr lang und dann kannst es zum schrottplatz bringen



ja, ne 200 gurke wird es nicht werden. Nur ich würde ihr den Schrott gerne zeigen, damit sie sieht worauf man achten muss, und warum man soviel mehr ausgeben sollte. 
Ich nehm auch mal an, dass ein Rad, welches mit dem Zyankali N (oben hab ich Arsen geschrieben, das war falsch) vergleichbar wäre, beim Franz oder ZEG mehr kosten würde. Aber wenn ich die Bereitschaft zu einer Ausgabe in dem Preisrahmen erkenne, gehts eh nach Mayen.


----------



## Deleted 56720 (13. März 2007)

Hi,

bei ZEG in Mülheim Kärlich (gegenüber Franz) gibts neben Billigrädern auch Markenbikes von z.B. www.focus-bikes.de oder www.ktm-bikes.at , haben allerdings auch Ihren Preis!


----------



## paddiee (13. März 2007)

ja, denke du solltest dein glück bei canyon probieren. Die haben noch Bikes von letzter saison, die du günstig ergattern könntest.
Canyon ist wirklich in Sachen preis-leistung ein super hersteller


----------



## KingNothing (13. März 2007)

Würde auch mal evtl beim Bernd (Regenhardt) in Koblenz oder bei nem anderen Shop deines vertrauens nach nem Angebot für n selbst zusammengestelltes Rad fragen. Großer Vorteil dabei ist, dass deine Freundin auch das bekommt was sie haben will, bzw. du ihr empfiehlst.

Für n ordentliches Rad wo man auch länge dran spaß hat sollten schon 500 drin sein, der Ärger macht den Preis nicht wett.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (14. März 2007)

Meine Freundin hat sich im letzten Sommer bei Chaka ein Bike zusammen gestellt. 





Rahmen in FlipFlop-Sonderlackierung, komplette Deore-Gruppe, HS 33, Marzocchi MX Comp. Es wiegt gerade mal um die 11 kg und ist wirklich ein super Einsteiger-Mtb, an dem man lange Spaß hat und wo es sich auch lohnt, nach und nach noch was zu investieren. 
Bezahlt hat sie gerade mal 799  !!! 
Sowas bekommste beim Franz für das Geld nicht, und wenn steht :kotz: Carver drauf...
Die günstigen WXC - Modelle bei Canyon sind nicht wirklich der Hammer


----------



## Cecil974 (14. März 2007)

Hallo

Also ich hatte mir vor ca. 3 Jahren ein "Einsteigerfrauenrad" beim Canyon gekauft und mittlerweile so ziemlich alles (Laufräder, Gabel, Kurbel, Bremsen usw.) erneuert. Aber ich wußte da auch nicht dass es mir so viel Spaß macht und es sich auch lohnt zu investieren. Mit dem Rahmen bin ich super zufrieden!! Tja und wenns dann doch etwas "mehr" sein soll kann deine Freundin ja immer noch "aufrüsten" denke ich....
Ich finde ihr solltet euch auf jeden Fall mal bei Canyon beraten lassen. Die Beratung war meiner Meinung nach schon angemessen für meine damaligen Wünsche 
Gruß Tina


----------



## chris_f (14. März 2007)

Hey Leuts, meine Strategie is aufgegangen. Hab sie sich im Franz und im ZEG bei den Mountainbikes umschauen lassen, und sie hat sich welche rausgesucht, die ihr optisch gefallen. Dann kam ich und hab gesagt, brauchbar oder nicht. 

Also dass es ein vernünftiges Rad wird, darum brauchen wir uns nich mehr sorgen. Die Bereitschaft für etwas anständiges ist da. 

Zuletzt hat ihr ein Focus Black Raider für 749 gefallen. Aber von 2006. Die Gabel und die Bremsen gefielen mir nicht, aber ihr das Rad sehr gut ("schööööön"  ). 

Dann schrieb sie heute, sie habe beim Esper in Weißenturm was aufgetan, ein Black Hills. Hab ich mir angeschaut, war nix. Aber daneben Black Raider 2007, alles LX, Tora, Julie. für 809. Das wird sie gleich mal probefahren...


----------



## chris_f (14. März 2007)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @chris_f
> 
> Sorry aber für 800 Tacken gibts wirklich besseres und das mit einem anständigen Namen auf dem Rad. Fahrt bloß zu Canyon.



Nein, bei Canyon kauf ich nix (außer auf der Reste Rampe), ich war mal da um mich beraten zu lassen, und die haben mich da derart von oben herab behandelt... die haben bei mir verschissen. 

Das von Dir gezeigte Rad ist ohnehin bescheidener ausgestattet.
Das Focus hat LX durchgehend, das yellowstone hat gerade mal das Schaltwerk als XT, der Rest sackt ab bis auf Alivio. Felgen und Reifen sind die gleichen. Gabel, weiß ich jetzt nicht, welche besser ist, die Tora ist jedenfalls für den Zweck optimal, simpel und steif. Das Canyon is auch schwerer. Ich seh da jetz nix, was wirklich besser wäre.

Außerdem hätten vermutlich Rahmen und Farbe nich gefallen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (15. März 2007)

Wenn du dich auskennst: Canyon, egall wie die Beratung war! Wenn du Beratung magst oder brauchst: Regenhardt!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## DiscoOlsen (16. März 2007)

Mann, fahr zum Bernd Regenhardt und laß dich mal gescheit beraten. Ich habe noch keinen Verkäufer gesehen, der derart ehrlich und kompetent ist. Wenn du dem sagst, dass du gerne ein Rad für 800 Tschucken für deine Freundin möchtest, stellt der dir was feines zusammen.


Ganz sicher.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (16. März 2007)

ich kann auch den achim bierenfeld in holler nur empfehlen. absolut kompetent und nimmt sich auch gerne zeit für kundenfragen. hat halt "nur" hai-bikes im angebot, aber zusammenstellung auf kundenwunsch ist auch kein problem.


----------



## Ede (17. März 2007)

chris_f schrieb:


> Nein, bei Canyon kauf ich nix (außer auf der Reste Rampe), ich war mal da um mich beraten zu lassen, und die haben mich da derart von oben herab behandelt... die haben bei mir verschissen.
> 
> Das von Dir gezeigte Rad ist ohnehin bescheidener ausgestattet.
> [...]



Hallo Chris_F!

Du vergleichst hier Birnen mit Äpfeln!

Das "Focus Black Raider" ist kein Damen-MTB. Dies mit einem Canyon-Damen-MTB (komplett andere Geometrie als das Focus Black Raider!) zu vergleichen, passt nicht..

Sollte Deine Freundin normale Größe haben, muss es auch nicht zwingend ein Damen MTB sein. Evtl. geht dann auch ein kleiner/angepasster Herrenrahmen! (Schon Probefahrt auf einem Damen-MTB gemacht?)

Ach so: das Modell "Focus Black Raider" ist 2007 nicht mehr auf der Focus-Page. Scheint also ein Restposten aus dem Vorjahr zu sein - vielleicht läßt sich da am Preis noch etwas machen..!?!

Gruß
Ede

P.S. Ich stimme in den Chor ein: geh' erst einmal zum Bernd!


----------



## akeuler (18. März 2007)

Das nächste Mtb kauf ich mir auf jeden Fall nicht bei Poison.

hier meine Erfahrungen;

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265769


----------



## chris_f (19. März 2007)

Ede schrieb:


> Das "Focus Black Raider" ist kein Damen-MTB. Dies mit einem Canyon-Damen-MTB (komplett andere Geometrie als das Focus Black Raider!) zu vergleichen, passt nicht..



Ich vergleiche ja nur die Ausstattung. Da isses schnuppe ob Lady oder nicht. Oder sind Ladys grundsätzlich teurer? Sie benötigt übrigens kein Lady. Sie hat das "normale" Verhältnis (Schrittlänge/Körpergröße) von 2,07. Ein normaler 18" Rahmen war da (theoretisch) passend.  



			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so: das Modell "Focus Black Raider" ist 2007 nicht mehr auf der Focus-Page. Scheint also ein Restposten aus dem Vorjahr zu sein - vielleicht läßt sich da am Preis noch etwas machen..!?!



Das Black Raider Ltd ist wohl NIE auf der Focus Homepage. Limited eben. Es wäre auch nicht mehr nachzubestellen gewesen, da die davon immer nur eine gewisse Stückzahl produzieren und an den Fachhandel rausschicken. Von 2006 war das beim ZEG für 749 mit den Sole Bremsen und der Judy3 Gabel, was mir ja nicht so ganz zugesagt hat. 

Nachdem auch die hier naheliegenden Versender die Ausstattung nicht wirklich toppen konnten, hat sie das Raider anprobiert und probegefahren. Hat perfekt gepasst (größe M/18"), und wir haben es gekauft. Von dem Laden war ich positiv überrascht. Eigentlich ne Apotheke, aber der Typ war kompetent und bemüht, Flaschenhalter und Strebenschutz gabs noch geschenkt, Zubehör wie z.B. Schloss wurden ohne Nachfrage montiert. Aber letztendlich hat ihm der Rabatt von 10% das Geschäft gerettet. Für die üblichen 900,- wärs nämlich wieder zu teuer gewesen. 

Wir haben auch schon die erste 45km Ausfahrt hinter uns gebracht, und was soll ich sagen... Ich muss nicht mehr warten  . Und sie hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so ein gravierender Unterschied ist. Aber da sieht man mal, was der Umstieg auf ein anständiges Rad bringt. 

Nachteil: nu hat sie fast ein besseres Rad als ich, nur Luise und Reba reißen mich vielleicht grad so raus. Aber in Antrieb und Gewicht bin ich unterlegen. 

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Tips und Kommentare


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (19. März 2007)

Hallo Chris_f!

Du warst nicht beim Bernd  

Wenn Du nur auf die Ausstattung schaust, dann hatte es auch ein Standard-Taiwan-Rahmen sein dürfen, wie z.B. von boc24.de

2danger - MTB Transalp 

_*Ausstattung
Rahmen Alu 6061 T4/T6 double butted 
Rahmenhöhen 43,48,53 cm 
Farbe Blau 
Gabel Manitou Splice Super, 80mm Federweg mit Lockout 
Steuersatz FSA No. 11, 1 1/8" Ahead 
Lenker Truvativ Team Flatbar, Breite 580mm, 
Vorbau Truvativ Team 3D Stem, 6° 
Sattel 2danger MTB 
Sattelstütze Truvativ Team Post, 30,2mm mit Doppelklemmung 
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT, BR-M765 hydr. Scheibenbremse 
Bremshebel Shimano Deore XT, ST-M765 Schalt- Bremshebel 
Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT, ST-M765 Schalt- Bremshebel 
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT, RD-M760SGS, 27-Gang 
Umwerfer Shimano Deore LX, FD-M580 
Kurbelgarnitur Truvativ Stylo SL Giga X Pipe, 22/32/44 Z. 
Kurbellängen 175 mm 
Innenlager Truvativ Giga X Pipe 
Pedale Wellgo WPD-M919, Klickpedale 
Kassette Shimano CS-HG50-9, 9-Fach, 11-32 Z. 
Kette Shimano CN-HG73 
Nabe VR 2danger Racing Comp, 32-Loch 
Nabe HR 2danger Racing Comp, 32 Loch 
Felgen Alex TD 17 Disc, 32-Loch geöst 
Speichen Niro schwarz 
Bereifung Continental Vapor 26x2.1" 
Extras leichter double butted Alurahmen,XT Scheibenbremse 
Gewicht ca. 12,4 kg 
*_  Preis: 799.-

Na, ja - ist ja schon zu spät...


----------



## chris_f (19. März 2007)

Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Chris_f!
> 
> Du warst nicht beim Bernd
> 
> Wenn Du nur auf die Ausstattung schaust, dann hatte es auch ein Standard-Taiwan-Rahmen sein dürfen, wie z.B. von boc24.de



Nein, diesmal blieb der gute Bernd mal außen vor, der Herr möge es mir verzeihen.  
Aber ich maße mir mal an (Blasphemie, ich weiß...), die für diesen Zweck passenden Komponenten richtig gewählt zu haben. Das Focus war gut, es hat gepasst wie angegossen, und auch gefallen. Was will man mehr?

Dass man ein gleichwertiges Rad im Internet günstiger bekommen hätte, leuchtet natürlich ein. Aber wir ziehen im Allgemeinen den persönlichen Kauf vor, und sind auch bereit, dafür mehr zu zahlen.


----------

